# Netzwerkdrucker Remote auflisten.



## RuNDUMiEzE (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir die eingebundenen Netzwerkdrucker und Netzlaufwerke eines Rechners im Netzwerk anzeigen lassen.

Lösungsansatz Netzwerkdrucker ->


```
Function Drucker(CompName)

        dim DruckerInfo, objWMIService, colInstalledPrinters, objPrinter


        Set objWMIService = GetObject("winmgmts:" & "{impersonationLevel=impersonate}!\\" & CompName & "\root\cimv2")
	Set colInstalledPrinters = objWMIService.ExecQuery("Select * from Win32_Printer")

	For Each objPrinter in colInstalledPrinters
		DruckerInfo = DruckerInfo & "Name: " & objPrinter.Name & "<br>"
		DruckerInfo = DruckerInfo & "Location: " & objPrinter.Location & "<br>"
	Next

        Headline.innerhtml = "Drucker Info"
	Ausgabe.innerhtml = "<center><table style=font-size:16pt; border=0 width=40%><tr><td>" &DruckerInfo &"</td></tr></table></center>"

End Function
```

leider Zeigt mir die Funktion nur die installierten Drucker des Systems an und nicht den Pfad aller eingebundenen Drucker (

Ansatz Laufwerke


> Function Laufwerke(CompName)
> 
> dim LwInfo, wn, laufwerk, i
> 
> ...


Der ansatz ist gut läuft aber im Moment nur lokal.

Hat jemand eventuell nen Lösungsansatz?

MfG RuNDUMiEzE


----------



## RuNDUMiEzE (1. März 2007)

Ich hoffe ich kann mir diesmal selber antworten ), folgende Lösung funktioniert so halb wegs -> 

```
Function Drucker(CompName)

        dim DruckerInfo, WMI, allinstallPrinters, objPrinter, wql,i

        Set WMI = GetObject("winmgmts://" & CompName & "\root\cimv2")
        wql = "select * from win32_printer"
	Set allinstallPrinters = WMI.ExecQuery(wql)
	i=0

	For Each objPrinter in allinstallPrinters
		i=i+1
		DruckerInfo = DruckerInfo & "Drucker " &i &": " & objPrinter.Name & "<br>"
	Next

        Headline.innerhtml = "Drucker Info"
	Ausgabe.innerhtml = "<center><table style=font-size:16pt; border=0 width=60%><tr><td>" &DruckerInfo &"</td></tr></table></center>"

End Function
```

Folgendes Problem tritt nun aber auf -> Wenn ich mich auf beiden PS als DomainAdmin einlogge geht die abfrage ohne Probleme von statten. Lock ich mich aber am Zielsystem mit einem normalen User-Account ein bekommt die die DB nicht ausgelesen.

Hat jemand eventuell einen Idee wie ich mich auf dem Zielsystem als Admin zu authentifizieren kann?

€: Ich befürchte, dass ich mich an der Ziel DB als Admin anmelden müste, Weiß einer wie ich dass Bewerkstelligen kann. Also bräuchte ich nur nen Bspl.-Code wie man sich auf eine SQL Datenbank via Admin verbinden kann.

MfG RuNDUMiEzE


----------

